# Lease ending soon



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

So im getting the offers because my lease is up in 4 months


I have 3 options

1. Keep the car and pay the 14k 
2. Get the new cruze (td)
3. Get the Colorado diesel



I was going to keep the current cruze but bluebook is 10k for the car and im not going to pay 4k over 


Wjat are your thoughts people


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Cruze TD


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You might want to test drive the new Cruze. See if it's to your liking. You might also want to price used cars to see how far out of line the 14k is. You could counter-offer. The worst they can do is laugh.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

85% of the time buying out a lease is not favorable. Why do you need a colorado for? More expense for added capaity


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

pandrad61 said:


> 85% of the time buying out a lease is not favorable.


If you can wait, you can see if you can catch it when it shows up on a used car lot.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I would go with the Colorado personally. You get more car, period.

Especially if you can afford it.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd test drive the new Cruze and a Colorado. If you're looking for cargo space test drive the Cruze Hatch as well. I certainly wouldn't pay 4K over the book value for a lease buyout.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I currently have a dakota for a beater to haul firewood so I don't "need" a pickup. I'm looking to get more info on the cruze. But the higher mpg over the 14 is a plus I just need to see how much bigger the new cruze is

Oh BTW I just checked my lease. 15,500 buy out cost. He'll no

ID rather take my 7k I have saved and put it towards something new


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

mr overkill said:


> I currently have a dakota for a beater to haul firewood so I don't "need" a pickup. I'm looking to get more info on the cruze. But the higher mpg over the 14 is a plus I just need to see how much bigger the new cruze is
> 
> Oh BTW I just checked my lease. 15,500 buy out cost. He'll no
> 
> ID rather take my 7k I have saved and put it towards something new


The new Cruze is larger in almost every way interior wise. Not sure about exterior. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Slightly larger outside as well.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Counter offer what you're willing to pay, if they don't take it, walk. That said $10k seems low. I looked at a low mileage '14 CTD where they were at nearly $19k, granted PNW is typically higher than other areas. You'll end up paying much more for a Colorado, or the new Cruze, keep in mind that the new Cruze has less torque/power.. it's a new engine which may have who knows what kind of issues once it's out there. Good luck.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

wouldnt pay 15k for the ctd

but scared of the new diesel, know nothing aboot it, and the transmission

be totally cool with paying 11k for the car.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> If you can wait, you can see if you can catch it when it shows up on a used car lot.


Depends on how that works out. For us and leases, they always ended up in another region of the state. Lease the car in Cleveland and then it's auctioned off in Akron/Cincinnati via carfax vin search.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> I currently have a dakota for a beater to haul firewood so I don't "need" a pickup. I'm looking to get more info on the cruze. But the higher mpg over the 14 is a plus I just need to see how much bigger the new cruze is
> 
> Oh BTW I just checked my lease. 15,500 buy out cost. He'll no
> 
> ID rather take my 7k I have saved and put it towards something new


told ya, there is a reason its not a popular option. you say you have a beater dakota... well then you have a vehicle to fill that roll. even at 14 mpg its still cheaper then a new car payment..is it a 318 mag or the v6?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Definitely "no" on paying the 15.5K buyout, that's an obvious no-brainer. I've driven the new Colorado diesel and it's really awesome. It's a consideration for me in the future, but I'm not really a truck guy. My biggest choice will likely come down to the new Cruze TD vs. the Equinox TD.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

my dakota is a stick 3.7 average 18 loaded 20 unloaded so thats that. its not a daily driver but runs if i need it to be also 

if mileage was not a factor the colardo would be my first choice the td equinox (2nd choice) 

but it is so im wondering if i should wait and hope the cruzr td is around by April.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> *my dakota is a stick 3.7 average 18 loaded 20 unloaded so thats that. its not a daily driver but runs if i need it to be also
> 
> if mileage was not a factor the colardo would be my first choice the td equinox (2nd choice)
> 
> but it is so im wondering if i should wait and hope the cruzr td is around by April.*


how often do you really use a pick up to condone the extra premium in payment + possible wear and tear charges if your using it as a utility truck not a pavement queen. i keep my 95 5.2 v8 4x4 jeep for utility jobs when needed but i don't drive since it sucks gas. DO YOU DAILY DRIVE MORE OR USE A UTILITY LIFESTYLE MORE?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> but it is so im wondering if i should wait and hope the cruzr td is around by April.


Autonews.com reports "Early next year" for the Cruze TD, whatever that means.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

So there was a local dealer that had a Colorado that matched 90% of my list. 550 finance 72 month. 
Or 350 39 monthease. 5 k down. 


No thanks lol


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I haven't driven the Colorado diesel, did drive the gas version and I wasn't impressed at all, I am a truck guy and prefer a full size truck, the Colorado is too much money for a truck I can't really do the truck stuff I like. Great they make all sorts of different stuff for different applications. 

I wouldnt pay 15.5k for your Cruze. I might seek out additional options over your three. Smiles.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> I haven't driven the Colorado diesel, did drive the gas version and I wasn't impressed at all, I am a truck guy and *prefer a full size truck, the Colorado is too much money for a truck I can't really do the truck stuff I like.* Great they make all sorts of different stuff for different applications.
> 
> I wouldnt pay 15.5k for your Cruze. I might seek out additional options over your three. Smiles.


I agree with this. The Colorado isn't cheap enough in my opinion to justify getting it over the Silverado/Sierra. Especially since the full size trucks usually have insane rebates and the Colorado doesn't. The perfect truck in my opinion is a long bed extended cab with the 5.3L V8. Tons of potential and usability.

Do you absolutely have to have a diesel? The added cost of the diesel engine (Usually 4-8K) doesn't generally pay off for at least 100K miles, and the added complexity of the DEF, DPF, SCR, and Nox sensor systems which have been known to have issues aren't worth the risk in my opinion. I think diesel engines are really neat, they're very interesting which I suppose is worth some amount to the owner, The 1.6L turbo diesel is very attractive to me, and I'm sure that extra 5-8 MPG is nice, but when I pour over the sensibility statistics, gasoline engines always seem to come out on top in my book.

All I'm saying is make sure you consider all the options before you make a purchase which will be with you for many many years. Deciding on a new car requires a lot of work and research to fit all of your specific needs, wants, lifestyle, location, and budget.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

chevrasaki said:


> I agree with this. The Colorado isn't cheap enough in my opinion to justify getting it over the Silverado/Sierra. Especially since the full size trucks usually have insane rebates and the Colorado doesn't. The perfect truck in my opinion is a long bed extended cab with the 5.3L V8. Tons of potential and usability.
> 
> Do you absolutely have to have a diesel? The added cost of the diesel engine (Usually 4-8K) doesn't generally pay off for at least 100K miles, and the added complexity of the DEF, DPF, SCR, and Nox sensor systems which have been known to have issues aren't worth the risk in my opinion. I think diesel engines are really neat, they're very interesting which I suppose is worth some amount to the owner, The 1.6L turbo diesel is very attractive to me, and I'm sure that extra 5-8 MPG is nice, but when I pour over the sensibility statistics, gasoline engines always seem to come out on top in my book.
> 
> All I'm saying is make sure you consider all the options before you make a purchase which will be with you for many many years. Deciding on a new car requires a lot of work and research to fit all of your specific needs, wants, lifestyle, location, and budget.


You aren't lying about those rebates, I could have gotten a 2wd short bed for the price of my Eco. Only thing is 2wd are highly unfavorable in the winter here.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Merc6 said:


> You aren't lying about those rebates, I could have gotten a 2wd short bed for the price of my Eco. Only thing is 2wd are highly unfavorable in the winter here.


Yeah I forget sometimes they even make 2wd trucks. We've always had 4x4 trucks to deal with winter trips to visit family in Michigan and for the occasional TN snowstorm which could last as long as noon the next day. Not to mention being in the south, mudding and off-roading are like second religions down here. The red-necks will ridicule you worse than a prius driver for having a 2wd truck. It's like an insult to them.


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

As a general note.
Stop getting a lease. I equate lease = fleeced. You drive the car and then when you buy out the lease you often have to pay miles on it.

I was told that many leases are the equivalent of getting a loan at 15%.

Might as well buy the car at 3% interest and then drive it into the ground or until the cost of repairs outweighs the value. You will come ahead in the end.

I like the idea of ending the lease and then waiting for it to show up on the used car lot and then haggling for a better price.
You might be able to get it for $9-10K.


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

I also wanted to mention that used diesel canyons are starting to show up from those people who got a one year lease.
If you have your heart set on one see what you can find off lease with a 20% discount from new.

Reports are that the engine is solid dependable and a fuel sipper.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

I should have leased a car, I only put 12k on my diesel in over 1 and a half years, and now I want a 17. It really depends on your situation and how much you drive.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Aranarth said:


> As a general note.
> Stop getting a lease. I equate lease = fleeced. You drive the car and then when you buy out the lease you often have to pay miles on it.
> 
> I was told that many leases are the equivalent of getting a loan at 15%.
> ...


I totally agree with that, wait until it's on the lot. 

What year and trim level is it? How many miles are on it? I bought my 2014 LT in 2014 for just under $12k with 20k miles on it. It came with an extended warranty and oil changes, tire rotations and brakes checks for that time period as well. all that and 1.9% interest too.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Buy a used Duramax for $10k and wait until the new cruze comes out if you want a commuter


----------



## ixei (Nov 7, 2015)

MRO1791 said:


> Counter offer what you're willing to pay, if they don't take it, walk. That said $10k seems low. I looked at a low mileage '14 CTD where they were at nearly $19k, granted PNW is typically higher than other areas. You'll end up paying much more for a Colorado, or the new Cruze, keep in mind that the new Cruze has less torque/power.. it's a new engine which may have who knows what kind of issues once it's out there. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Yup made the mistake of purchasing a used low mileage CTD in Issaquah, WA when I lived there almost exactly a year ago.
Paid ~21k, its now worth 13k back here in Wisconsin a year later...

Whoops.


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

sparkman said:


> The new Cruze is larger in almost every way interior wise. Not sure about exterior.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk



I had a 17 Premier for a week while mine was in the shop. It is not that much larger inside than the the 14-15 ypu now have. Slight, but not much. Rear seat room about 1inch more behind seat backs than 14-15 Cruze. Quality of materials is nice and semi autonomous driving a treat too.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

ixei said:


> Yup made the mistake of purchasing a used low mileage CTD in Issaquah, WA when I lived there almost exactly a year ago.
> Paid ~21k, its now worth 13k back here in Wisconsin a year later...
> 
> Whoops.


Well, it happens.. drive it till the wheels fall off, you'll be OK. I still have my 1996 Saturn.. wheels still on..

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Aranarth said:


> As a general note.
> Stop getting a lease. I equate lease = fleeced. You drive the car and then when you buy out the lease you often have to pay miles on it.
> 
> I was told that many leases are the equivalent of getting a loan at 15%.
> ...



Who did the math to say 15%?? You're actually wrong and here's why. Much of a lease value revolves around the residual value of the vehicle being leased. In addition, the money factor equates to an interest rate which is definable as well. Even better, you can deduct the cost of lease if you have a business. But wait, there's more. Typically, most leases run the term of the warranty like 3/36. You're always driving a vehicle under warranty. When you're wanting a new vehicle, you can often terminate within brands and get into a brand new vehicle. I've leased many times with no issues. If the value of your leased vehicle is less than buyout, you simply walk away, no harm no foul.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

These are my 4 options

1. Keep the car. Knowing I can get it cheaper if look around
2. Get the new cruze. That gets more mpg and is a new everything keep the pickup
3. Get the Colorado not get as good milage but I combination e my 2 vehicles into one 
4. See where the equinox diesel is in March and keep the dakota pickup for when it's needed


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

mr overkill said:


> These are my 4 options
> 
> 1. Keep the car. Knowing I can get it cheaper if look around
> 2. Get the new cruze. That gets more mpg and is a new everything keep the pickup
> ...


I am pretty excited about the new Equinox diesel. I don't think it will be ready in March though.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I know but if it's only a month or so out I have my dakota I can drive around. My current cruze goes back April 1st


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> these are my 4 options
> 
> 1. Keep the car. Knowing i can get it cheaper if look around
> 2. Get the new cruze. That gets more mpg and is a new everything keep the pickup
> ...


the difference in payment to fuel savings and insurance increase i don't think will codon the price hike


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

DslGate said:


> Who did the math to say 15%?? You're actually wrong and here's why. Much of a lease value revolves around the residual value of the vehicle being leased. In addition, the money factor equates to an interest rate which is definable as well. Even better, you can deduct the cost of lease if you have a business. But wait, there's more. Typically, most leases run the term of the warranty like 3/36. You're always driving a vehicle under warranty. When you're wanting a new vehicle, you can often terminate within brands and get into a brand new vehicle. I've leased many times with no issues. If the value of your leased vehicle is less than buyout, you simply walk away, no harm no foul.


https://www.mytotalmoneymakeover.com/?event=displayFreeContent&intContentID=10781

Dave Ramsey is the one who came up with the Lease = Fleece quote. But he is not the only one to say the many leases don't make financial sense.

Now if you are running a business and have a high turn over that statement is very likely NOT true. But we are dealing with private ownership here.


----------

